# Old 28" x 1.1/2" wheels Please.



## George W B (13 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a set of 28" x 1.1/2" Wheels for a old 3 speed restoration project. 

Thanks.


----------



## chris667 (13 Feb 2009)

Do they **have** to be original?


----------



## George W B (14 Feb 2009)

I was hoping to keep it as original as possible, but I am also open to ideas.


----------



## chris667 (15 Feb 2009)

www.cyclesofyesteryear.com
Quality several notches below Raleigh's originals, continental spoking, but enough to keep you on the road.


----------



## George W B (15 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the great tip, I will use this site if I cannot find a set of originals.
Cheers,


----------



## George W B (20 Feb 2009)

I think I will buy some new/old rims and give it a go at rebuilding from the original hubs, wish me luck ! as I am a wheel building virgin but have a little time on my hands. Any advice welcome. 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris667 (27 Feb 2009)

You might find it hard to find rims with 40 holes nowadays. But let me know if you do.


----------



## George W B (27 Feb 2009)

I did find this http://www.ashokabrakes.com/prod17.htm but dont think it will help.
I will post as soon as I get them a bit closer to home.


----------



## PpPete (15 Mar 2009)

SJS offer 40 hole 28" rims here. 

Wheel building - only shied away it for 30 years. Buillt 3 now (used wheelpro book) It's really easy, and incredibly satisfying. Bit of an adrenaline rush too when you hit 50 kph on a wheel that was a separate rim, hub & spokes only a few hours previous.


----------



## George W B (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that (sorry about the delayed reply but have been little busy)

SJS is quite expensive, but have not found anything else yet...

I am not sure my Roadster 3 speed will ever get to 50kph but i am really looking forward to rebuilding the wheel.

So I might do the fixie first as I have all the bits for it!


----------

